# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  FUE Hair Transplant Over Harvesting  Dont Let This Happen To You!

## tbtadmin

If you’re considering having a manual or motorized FUE hair transplant overseas, or with a technician only clinic in North America watch this first. Remember not all FUE is created equal!

More...

----------

